# Vintage Restorations



## smndrummer (Dec 24, 2011)

*1975 Rockwell/Delta 8" Jointer 37-315*













































































































These are some pictures from the beginning stages of my rebuild. I will post more pictures on completion, as well as some videos that I took explaining my process. Rebuild is about 80% complete right now, with all of the small pieces completely stripped, repainted, and greased. I'm working on the tables right now, and am waiting on bearings for the cutterhead and a motor rebuild. What I presume to be the original motor is getting rebuilt as well, however I don't have use for a 3 phase right now, so it will be on the shelf till I decide what to do with it.

I will give forewarning, this is not a rebuild back to 100% original. It's getting a different paint job, and I'm cleaning the edges up on some of the rough castings. My goal is to have a table that works better than it did when new, without stressing out too much about the looks. As such, the tables were sanded just enough to remove rust and some staining, but it's not going to gleam like some of the beautiful jobs I've seen done here and on OWWM. I'm replacing the wheel handles with shop made walnut versions, because that is what was available to me, and the originals are missing. I didn't order the exact bearings quoted for this jointer, because a catalogue number does not make them better bearings. I did source the exact size and type of bearing used, just from a company with a great reputation. The single phase motor I'm using in lieu of the original is 2x the hp at the same rpms. The cabinet is getting soundproofing to make it quiet and to reduce vibration. The bottom 1" of the cabinet is coated with truck bed liner to improve wear characteristics and prevent corrosion. A mobile base is likely in the future. Hope you enjoy the rebuild process as much as I have!
- Rich


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

smndrummer said:


> *1975 Rockwell/Delta 8" Jointer 37-315*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see the after photos, looks like it has some potential.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

smndrummer said:


> *1975 Rockwell/Delta 8" Jointer 37-315*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see it finished.
If I ever have problems with mine, I'll know who to ask. Got a great deal on mine on Craigslist. According to the second owner (I'm now the 3rd) it's only had about 10 hrs of use. It still has the original belt. Hopefully it will hold up well, as I'm sure yours will after your refit.

And welcome to LJ's!


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

smndrummer said:


> *1975 Rockwell/Delta 8" Jointer 37-315*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one just about like her and maybe slightly newer with a long bed. I bought it from a guy selling off his woodworking Dad's tools to raise some money for his nursing home care. I couldn't believe that he had no knowledge or interest in woodworking and just wanted to get rid of the stuff. This is a machine worth spending some time on and I know it will serve you well.


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 8, 2014)

smndrummer said:


> *1975 Rockwell/Delta 8" Jointer 37-315*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New to site but in need of a little help. First I am look for a manual for the 37-315.
Second, I am looking to restore the one I have and convert the three phase motor
to a single phase unit. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## smndrummer (Dec 24, 2011)

*1975 Rockwell/Delta 8" Jointer 37-315*

Here are the pictures of the completed project.

Photo of the motor I rebuilt for the jointer. It's a 2Hp 1Ph Baldor. It was originally a blower motor, now has a second life doing more than just moving air. It purrs like a cat, very smooth operation. It also barely fit in the cabinet, glad it did. Original motor was a 1Hp 3Ph Dayton.










These next two photos are pictures of the interior of the sheet steel cabinet. I used a roofing product called "Peel and Seal" to dampen the sound and vibrations caused by woodworking. Some of you might wonder if this is overkill, but I say nay! Using this stuff really cut down on noise and vibration, the latter of which is the death of machines. The former is the death of my ears, and they've taken enough abuse. (Playing the drums since the age of five, guns and more guns, yada yada) For those that have a sheet cabinet, you might be able to attest that they can be quite the attention getters. I know the one I used in shop class was.



















For those of you who wanted to know, this is my makeshift bearing press.




























Ok, enough yakin. Here's the money shot!










And what do you know, it even makes wood chips! Much better than the piece of eh hem that I got from the local tool store. Returning it was the best tool decision I've made in a long time. The tables are decently coplanar. So much so that for 37 years of use and abuse, the tables are flat to 6 thou. Can't beat that for American manufacturing! The knives are going to be replaced, I think I'm going to buy some Freud knives. The last thing I'm going to mention is that I don't know why people say that setting the knives is a pain in the neck. I followed the instructions given in the manual, got each knife set to .002" in about 3 minutes a piece. Really. It was that easy. No magnet, no crazy contraption that plugs your brain into a supercomputer. Just two straight edges (diamond honing stones in my case) and the indexing key that this jointer was designed for. The original was missing, but some quick fabrication solved that issue.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

smndrummer said:


> *1975 Rockwell/Delta 8" Jointer 37-315*
> 
> Here are the pictures of the completed project.
> 
> ...


Another nice restore. I agree anything to help dampen the noise is a good thing. I've started to do a lot of my work with hand planes just for that reason.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

smndrummer said:


> *1975 Rockwell/Delta 8" Jointer 37-315*
> 
> Here are the pictures of the completed project.
> 
> ...


She's beauty and a beast of a tool. It will serve you well because it's a good machine. Nice work,


----------



## datmole (Jan 11, 2012)

smndrummer said:


> *1975 Rockwell/Delta 8" Jointer 37-315*
> 
> Here are the pictures of the completed project.
> 
> ...


I am currently looking at the same project, 3ph motor change out to 1ph what Baldor frame size (?) did you use if I am looking for a replacement motor? Thanks! Datmole.


----------



## smndrummer (Dec 24, 2011)

smndrummer said:


> *1975 Rockwell/Delta 8" Jointer 37-315*
> 
> Here are the pictures of the completed project.
> 
> ...


56 Frame, doesn't matter what brand, all 56 frames will have the same bolt pattern on the base. I would upgrade the hp rating on the motor that you choose, 1 Ph motors have different torque characteristics than 3 Ph. Make sure that your RPMs are the same, or you can do some math and use different pulleys. I really like the Baldor brand, customer service is excellent, and used motors can be had on the cheap (I picked up mine for $30). Oh, their quality is also top notch 
- Rich


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

smndrummer said:


> *1975 Rockwell/Delta 8" Jointer 37-315*
> 
> Here are the pictures of the completed project.
> 
> ...


Good restore. Caution should be taken when repainting motors. This can cause them to overheat and the result is a damaged motor.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

smndrummer said:


> *1975 Rockwell/Delta 8" Jointer 37-315*
> 
> Here are the pictures of the completed project.
> 
> ...


Nice jointer, great restore.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

smndrummer said:


> *1975 Rockwell/Delta 8" Jointer 37-315*
> 
> Here are the pictures of the completed project.
> 
> ...


Dude, that is incredible!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

smndrummer said:


> *1975 Rockwell/Delta 8" Jointer 37-315*
> 
> Here are the pictures of the completed project.
> 
> ...


Great restore, i like the black a lot. I just picked up a 37-220 that looks pretty similar to your machine. Mind if i bounce some things off of you if i get in a bind?


----------



## smndrummer (Dec 24, 2011)

smndrummer said:


> *1975 Rockwell/Delta 8" Jointer 37-315*
> 
> Here are the pictures of the completed project.
> 
> ...


By all means, any questions, feel free to contact me!


----------



## Bigjoemann (Feb 12, 2011)

smndrummer said:


> *1975 Rockwell/Delta 8" Jointer 37-315*
> 
> Here are the pictures of the completed project.
> 
> ...


I love the black paint and the sound deadening material inside the base. I was able to pick one up this week for $350. It is in pretty good shape but could definitely use some nice black paint!

Any idea how much these things weigh? We used an engine hoist to lift it into the truck and a few of us to get it out.

Thanks!


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

smndrummer said:


> *1975 Rockwell/Delta 8" Jointer 37-315*
> 
> Here are the pictures of the completed project.
> 
> ...


Dude, that is SWEET!!!


----------



## smndrummer (Dec 24, 2011)

smndrummer said:


> *1975 Rockwell/Delta 8" Jointer 37-315*
> 
> Here are the pictures of the completed project.
> 
> ...


Me and a buddy got it into my truck without too much trouble, I'd say it was maybe 250, probably no more than 300.
- Rich


----------



## Daveyd (Nov 27, 2013)

smndrummer said:


> *1975 Rockwell/Delta 8" Jointer 37-315*
> 
> Here are the pictures of the completed project.
> 
> ...


Job well done, Rich! Looks great in black, nice pics and good content. Best, Dave


----------



## SparksFall (May 28, 2014)

smndrummer said:


> *1975 Rockwell/Delta 8" Jointer 37-315*
> 
> Here are the pictures of the completed project.
> 
> ...


Rich - I have the same model jointer and need to replace the bearings. Can you let me know the bearing codes for the ones you installed? 
It appears that the prior owner of my jointer either installed the wrong size bearing or the bearing housings are worn - the end result being that the bearings can slip back and forth inside. The old bearings that I pulled out were 6204Z.

Any info would be appreciated and thanks for your time.
Mike


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 8, 2014)

smndrummer said:


> *1975 Rockwell/Delta 8" Jointer 37-315*
> 
> Here are the pictures of the completed project.
> 
> ...


What about the motor pulley? The one I have is broken.


----------



## LennyB (Nov 8, 2015)

smndrummer said:


> *1975 Rockwell/Delta 8" Jointer 37-315*
> 
> Here are the pictures of the completed project.
> 
> ...


Rich, seems to be an older post. Hope your still out there. Recently purchased a 37-315, 1976 model. /Users/lynnblakeley/Desktop/IMG_2392.jpg. I have a little work to do in this restore (my first!). I love the black and plan on going in that direction. I have a quick question on your sound reducing technique. Has this held up over time?
Any regrets? All the best, LennyB


----------



## rambo2_981 (Apr 11, 2015)

smndrummer said:


> *1975 Rockwell/Delta 8" Jointer 37-315*
> 
> Here are the pictures of the completed project.
> 
> ...


I also recently purchased a 37-315 and need a little restoration work done. How difficult is replacing the motor bearings? How about replacing the cutter head bearings; is that very involved? Thanks.


----------



## smndrummer (Dec 24, 2011)

*Stanley Bailey Hand Planes*

Just some hand planes I restored a while back. I did date them, for the life of me, I can't remember the dates I got! If I remember correctly, one of them is late 1920's vintage, and one was late 1910's vintage.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

smndrummer said:


> *Stanley Bailey Hand Planes*
> 
> Just some hand planes I restored a while back. I did date them, for the life of me, I can't remember the dates I got! If I remember correctly, one of them is late 1920's vintage, and one was late 1910's vintage.


great restorations. How do they work?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

smndrummer said:


> *Stanley Bailey Hand Planes*
> 
> Just some hand planes I restored a while back. I did date them, for the life of me, I can't remember the dates I got! If I remember correctly, one of them is late 1920's vintage, and one was late 1910's vintage.


I think by pushing them back and forth on boards… 

Seriously, those are a couple of great-looking tools. Well done!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

smndrummer said:


> *Stanley Bailey Hand Planes*
> 
> Just some hand planes I restored a while back. I did date them, for the life of me, I can't remember the dates I got! If I remember correctly, one of them is late 1920's vintage, and one was late 1910's vintage.


ahhh Smitty, that made me chuckle.


----------



## smndrummer (Dec 24, 2011)

smndrummer said:


> *Stanley Bailey Hand Planes*
> 
> Just some hand planes I restored a while back. I did date them, for the life of me, I can't remember the dates I got! If I remember correctly, one of them is late 1920's vintage, and one was late 1910's vintage.


Smitty is quite right, back and forth. Haha. They work great though. I ended up getting some Hock blades for them. Fantastic. 
- Rich


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

smndrummer said:


> *Stanley Bailey Hand Planes*
> 
> Just some hand planes I restored a while back. I did date them, for the life of me, I can't remember the dates I got! If I remember correctly, one of them is late 1920's vintage, and one was late 1910's vintage.


I thought they worked by pushing them forward on boards? I didnt know they went backwards!

They look great, well done.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

smndrummer said:


> *Stanley Bailey Hand Planes*
> 
> Just some hand planes I restored a while back. I did date them, for the life of me, I can't remember the dates I got! If I remember correctly, one of them is late 1920's vintage, and one was late 1910's vintage.


The tall knob style on each plane, combined with three patent dates and plain lever caps, makes me think they're Type 12s. And the larger depth adjuster wheel on the wide smoother (a 4 1/2, by chance?) means it's later than T11s. The jack is harder to tell, but might indeed be an 11. But Stanley did the mix and match thing, too. Always interesting! Either way, excellent users that will serve you well for decades, if not longer.

Shane, I'm going to stick with back and forth. I've not been able to master the single pass method of planing just yet.


----------

